# Project:  DOOM  -  ZenModz



## Zenator (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello again.


A build based on the new DOOM game.

This Build will be entered in the Cooler Master world series Case mod.  

Intro:

With this build I'm not going to try and better or match any other past doom builds,

I'm just going to give my own style of the new Doom game how I see it and the only way I know how, And that is to mod the crap out of it. I hope you enjoy the ride. This build only has a 8 week life span as it must be done before the last day for entering the Cooler master world series. So I have a real lot of work to do to get it done in time.

Before we get started I would like to thank all my new sponsors for believing in me, And for all your support you have given for this new build,. It means a lot to me. 

To start off here is some of the coolest gear from Cooler Master.
Pun intended.  












The Master Pro 5 case that will be used in this build, as well as the CM 850 PSU,
CM Silencio FP 120 PWM fans, And to top it off I will be painting a CM STORM MECH Keyboard to match the Master Pro 5 case.

I will go into more detail for each item as the build moves along.

To start of some photo, of the work I have done so far over the last week.

MR creepy well that what I call him. and for some strange reason no one I know like the look of him. not sure why.


He started off as two blocks of sign foam and glued together  with a thin layer of body filler. and a rough drawing of where I think things go.





The entire build will be done all by hand or hand tools. no 3d printing or any cnc used.







Next the dremel come out to play. and some 120 grit sand paper.

































So far so good. ? 


Next is the Clay. Oh god now what, I'm thinking to my self! where to start ? Let me just say this is the first time I have tried doing some thing like this so it took some thinking before adding the clay.

I used ping pong balls for the eyes as they looked close to the eyes so thats what i used.











I have also started  adding the space for the teeth which after doing all the top ones, i found that they where all to wide so later one I re-did them.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 3, 2016)

Started adding some pins for the teeth. as well as the center bones for the eye brows








And here the inside of the bottom jaw.

Now the holes for the teeth on the bottom jaw. 










Here I have cut the bottom jaw out to make it easier to work on. 









More pins, And look his first tooth how cute.






That soon changed. aranoid:







And then there where more.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember what I was saying about the top teeth holes fix now. 











































starting to add more detail now. and have fitted the bottom teeth back.  









Here I'm adding the gums hanging off. Should look good when painted.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 3, 2016)

Case Striped down to be painted. 







































And back into shape.











That all for now more again real soon.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 3, 2016)

Subbed, that skull looks like the creature's from Land Of The Lost Salli stack?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, the spelling is still wrong


----------



## Zenator (Apr 3, 2016)

YES yes it is. 


Keeping it going.

Some mesh for the hand that I'm going to start making.





Starting to cover the mesh and added the wire for the fingers.





Added the bends for the fingers.









More on that later on for now back to the skull.
I added  a drip what should look like blood dripping once painted.









What I have done next is sprayed the skull in some high-fill 2K primmer when dry I will sand with 600 grit paper. and then I will paint the skull Bone white.
















Now dry enough for sanding.











Thanks again for stopping by.
More again soon.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Yep, the spelling is still wrong




 You caught me! I was no English major in high school, nor do I care.......................


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> You caught me! I was no English major in high school, nor do I care.......................


Same here, I thought it was Sleestack, but i'm probably wrong.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow this is turning out amazing @Zenator !!!!!!!


----------



## Zenator (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks  


If I only know how much fun this was before. I would have been doing this years ago.  Hope you all like it so far.








Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2016)

This is nuts. So in on this one.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 7, 2016)

The hand is all most done, then just needs painting.













Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi

Got some of the painting done today mostly the skin and nails on the hand.
and will do the rest in the morning.







Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 9, 2016)

Hand is done.


















Now back to the skull.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't look if your skittish around blood.   























That's all for now, 



Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello again.


Not giving to much away on the case ATM. But it is well under way.






if anyone wants to know how the can it still be opened I'm making it so all the panels can still be removed.







To start the ball rolling here is the Mobo process.

 The Mother Board going into the Doom build is the ASUS Sabertooth X99 2011-3

The link can be found here : https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/

I think a very cool looking Mobo to start with for the Doom case. and should work well with the theme with it's armor plate cover.







What I like most about this Mobo is all the extra bits that come with it like the PCI-e covers and a plug for every thing plus a fan that can be add to the Mobo for some better cooling that I'm going to be using.







Plus you get 4 ram bank fillers to hide the empty ram slots. as well as 3 thermal sensors that plug into the Mobo.

So to start off I have removed the Armor to get it ready for it to be painted in silver.







Ok here come all the PC goodness so I wont do much more talking as I know most of you will just look at the pretty photo's


All Silver. 














Adding a small amount of yellow. more yellow will be added to the inside of the case later.












Here I also repainted the text onto the hole mobo. to make it all stand out.








For the next photo's I have done a small amount of weathering on the Mobo.




























Thanks to Cooler Master and AVEXIR I get to use some sweet looking BLITZ Series AVEXIR Ram. You just have to love how good there ram looks.







But I'm still going to mod it just a bit. to work in with the look of the Mobo.

Black.






Now silver.







And now even sexier then before.






















Here is the Mobo completed 

































That it for now, As always thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello again.



First off for this week Cooler Master sent me some A cool t-shirt and a drink container for being part the the Cooler Master World Series. Thank you CM I will wear  it with pride, :thumbup:











Sadly Ive been told I look bad in photos. What do you think ? I was Home Alone at the time. and was a bit scared when the flash went off  








So the build is still moving along, I started off making a airlock door. and some rails for the inside and some other parts, then moved on to the case again.














The Rails relay suck to make. just my 2 sense worth. And yes I need to make more! :upset:






All of this build is hand made, cut out mostly with a sharp blade and other hand tools.




















Still adding to the look of the case as I go. Below is where I'm up to so far.

















Some parts are being shaped with sign foam to make it a bit quicker.





















That's about it for now. I'm waiting for the water cooling gear from Bitspower to arrive then I can start getting the inside up and going as well. 

But for now I'm trying to get the outside all done, Not all that much more to go on the outside. just lots of small bits.  


Again thanks for stopping by.


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 25, 2016)

sad but cant see a lot of pictures


----------



## Nosada (Apr 25, 2016)

I love these. They make me feel totally inept. I especially like the part where you went from wire-frame goofy looking thing barely resembling any part of the human anatomy to most awesome looking demon hand ever in one set of pics 

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 26, 2016)

zo0lykas said:


> sad but cant see a lot of pictures



Sorry to here your not seeing all the photos.


----------



## Zenator (Apr 26, 2016)

Nosada said:


> I love these. They make me feel totally inept. I especially like the part where you went from wire-frame goofy looking thing barely resembling any part of the human anatomy to most awesome looking demon hand ever in one set of pics
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product.




Thank you Nosada.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice pics, but took me 5 minutes to scroll the entire page


----------



## Zenator (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers, Caring1 And sorry about large mass of photo's


----------



## peche (Apr 28, 2016)

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeePic Pictures, nice modding, i like a lot the skull you made sir, pretty original, 
Regards,


----------



## Zenator (Apr 30, 2016)

peche said:


> EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeePic Pictures, nice modding, i like a lot the skull you made sir, pretty original,
> Regards,



Thank you peche,


----------



## Zenator (May 1, 2016)

Hello again.

Here are some more photos again hope you like them. 













elevator door.










elevator power box. and will light up.  






More elevator parts. this is the top cover.




















And for the rest. Hope you like them 




















































Still looking to add a vent here.






























Still lots more to do. and more to add to it as well, I hope you all like how it's coming together let me know what you think all feed back is welcome 

Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## stinger608 (May 1, 2016)

This is turning out just amazing man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggieShady (May 1, 2016)

Subbed for awesomeness


----------



## Zenator (May 2, 2016)

Cheers guys,  appreciate the feed back


----------



## Zenator (May 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.

One update till Sunday.







Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (May 8, 2016)

Doom PC still going strong,


 Received some Very sweet looking cables from modGuru and made some small changes to them to match the inside of the build.






Added a grill the the top of the case.











Now painted 







I have also finished off the back side panel to help make it blend into the case.























After adding some more weathering to the side panel I think it now just works with the rest of the case.







Thanks Again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (May 15, 2016)

Hi, It update time again and I'm sure some of you are keen to know what the inside of the Doom case is starting to look like, So say no more!

ASUS 970 GTX  Being changed over to water. Thanks to Bitspower  
















Ok here is the photo's you been waiting for.

Tubing and floor plates for the case and GPU.I will still be adding more to the plates.  






2x140 Coolermaster fans get a new look for the top 280 rad.






 This should give you some idea as to the look of the inside of the Doom case. And before someone asks why there is one the tubes running across the center, When the side panel in on the pipe can be seen sitting just above the two top windows from the outside of the case. will add some photos of that tomorrow.
























Hope you all like it. Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (May 17, 2016)

Hi Main Doom door, It's small for a door and need a bit more detailing but It's a Door.   Plus I finished off part of the lift. and the side windows show some of the cooling inside.



























Thanks again for stopping by and having a look.


----------



## Tomgang (May 17, 2016)

WOW amazing work on that pc. Looks really nice.


----------



## Zenator (May 17, 2016)

Thank you Tomgang.


----------



## Zenator (May 22, 2016)

Hi every one,


The Doom build is just about done, Just some small details to go.

Sadly there will be no cooling fluid added to the build for some time to come as I don't have a CPU for the build yet.



















































Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Jun 1, 2016)

The DOOM Gore is set on extra High. 18+ only. Or if you have a weak stomach.:sick:










































Only got till Sunday to have the rest of the build done. now I'm feeling :sick:

Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, this is amazing! This actually looks as if it could have been a level in DOOM. Quick, somebody build it in SnapMap


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2016)

epic case mod, you have all my respect, 
an blackmesa mod could be some day on you list?

great,


----------



## Zenator (Jun 2, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Wow, this is amazing! This actually looks as if it could have been a level in DOOM. Quick, somebody build it in SnapMap



 Thanks Random Murderer. 



peche said:


> epic case mod, you have all my respect,
> an blackmesa mod could be some day on you list?
> 
> great,



Thank you peche.  I would love to do a Half Life 3 build.


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2016)

Zenator said:


> Thank you peche.  I would love to do a Half Life 3 build.


ill love to watch the process! keep rocking with your all  your great works sir!


----------



## Zenator (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you peche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the build will be done soon, Just waiting for the CPU to arrive now so I can add the coolant to the loop. Then I can take some photos.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 4, 2016)

I would suggest to make Alien themed case to tribute H.R Giger, btw next year there will be a new Alien film, landing on their planet of origin I guess.


----------



## Zenator (Jun 4, 2016)

I would love to do a Alien case, But Ron Lee Christianson did one not so long ago and that thing was wicked as, and it would just not feel right doing one like his.

Cheek him out he is the master of this type of modding.  http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/rig-spotlight-ron-lee-christiansons-aliens


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 5, 2016)

Zenator said:


> I would love to do a Alien case, But Ron Lee Christianson did one not so long ago



He did it as our tech replica. You can do it Giger way using alien themed tech. More scary look. Organics, bones with some metal junctions, resembling limbs, giving the some horror vibe from it.

I need to visit that Giger themed bar some day.


----------



## Zenator (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a very intriguing idea


----------



## Zenator (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello  



DOOM is done! 















































































































































































































































































Hope some of you enjoyed the build, for me it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Vego (Jun 11, 2016)

its art


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

Vego said:


> its art



Yep, couldn't agree with ya more!!!!!!!

Simply amazing @Zenator


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2016)

insane pic sir, insane!

Regards,


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 11, 2016)

This is freakin AWESOME!!!  Putting the art back into gaming....well at least the system.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 11, 2016)

Amazing stuff


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Zenator (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone,  And many thanks for liking and following the build.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2016)

Impressive, haven't looked at case modifications as well done as this was.


----------



## Zenator (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you biffzinker.


----------



## Zenator (Jun 19, 2016)

*Voting is up so please head on over and Vote for your favorite Case mod or Scratch build, links can be seen below. * 








Cooler Master Australia/New Zealand
Yesterday at 9:40am ·

Case Mod World Series "People's Choice" Voting Starts Now! Vote for a chance to win Cooler Master gear. Click the links to see the prizes. Ends June 24.

Click here to vote:
TOWER MOD: http://bit.ly/TowerMod2016
SCRATCH BUILD: http://bit.ly/ScratchBuild2016

‪#‎CaseModWorldSeries‬ ‪#‎ANZEdition‬
http://mod.coolermaster.com/en-us/infohub/103


----------

